# RealTek ALC1200 VS Creative Sound Blaster X FI Xtreme Gamer please help ASAP! Thanks!



## MrFobber

Hello All,

I just upgraded my computer mobo to an Asus M3A78 PRO and the motherboard comes with an 8.1 build in soundchip, Realtek ALC1200. I dont know if I should continue to use my Creative Sound Blaster X Fi Xtremem Gamer or the Realtek ALC1200?? Which one is better? I'm using a logitech 5.1 surround sound system x540. Any comments or suggestions is greatly appreciated! Please help asap! thanks!


----------



## zer0_c00l

the gamer is better,takes stress of your system


----------



## Shane

creative by far


----------

